# Another elite Master rider busted



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

41-year-old gets four-year ban for steroids - VeloNews.com



> The 41-year-old tested positive for an exogenous anabolic steroid, which was confirmed by carbon isotope ratio (CIR) analysis, anastrozole, LGD-4033, and ostarine. The sample collected was collected December 5, 2015.
> 
> Buckley finished fifth in the 2015 U.S. time trial national championships in the 40-44 age group. He also finished seventh in the criterium at nationals in Ogden, Utah.
> 
> Read more at 41-year-old gets four-year ban for steroids - VeloNews.com


Nice.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Master's racing is like those ponds that have been polluted by agricultural run-off.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

jock types who never had any glory in their prime or can't let go of it past their age of normal competition


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

It appears that as the pro peloton is cleaning itself up (or it tries to), the amateur and masters pelotons are taking it to new precedent. Bike racing for weekend warriors is a serious business


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> It appears that as the pro peloton is cleaning itself up (or it tries to), the amateur and masters pelotons are taking it to new precedent. Bike racing for weekend warriors is a serious business


since the Lance era the sport has attracted a whole new set of a holes. Newbies who probably came from other sports and have no idea of the history of the sport


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I had the inside scoop on this guy's positive: 


Local Hero said:


> I know that USADA knocked on some prominent racer's door in the past few months and he tested positive. So that's not an event, it's a rider's address. (They haven't had a press release on it but I assume they will soon enough.)


I don't know Buckley beyond seeing him around but I am friends with some of his (former?) friends. 

He has always had a puffy face and some acne.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I enjoy these stories. If someone has to juice to beat me in a race over a pair of sunglasses or a new taillight, I pity them.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Great video local. I love this excerpt from Bob's video, "The only products you need to slaughter are bread and water. Pan y agua!" 

I sort of agree master nationals should be cancelled. Pathetic.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OMG, Bobke made a Joey Bagadoughnuts reference. Mike Birbiglia is one of my favorite comedians.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh the hollowness of chasing self


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

It seems to me that many in the cycling world just assume that people are taking PEDs for cycling. I used to work out and compete in natural bodybuilding. One day, I had a guy ask what I was on. I went through my diet and protein powder brands. When I was finished, he asked what I was on...really. I said "nothing else". He couldn't believe it, and proceeded to point out ~75% of the guys in the gym while describing what they were taking. Many were average-looking guys who were on steroids. I asked why. He said, it makes them feel better.

You would be surprised at how many people are taking steroids for trivial reasons. I'm guessing that a percentage of masters AND non-masters are on PEDs for personal reasons outside of bike racing. The added perk of performing well at races is just that, an added perk to the other reason(s) for their PEDs.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jspharmd said:


> It seems to me that many in the cycling world just assume that people are taking PEDs for cycling. I used to work out and compete in natural bodybuilding. One day, I had a guy ask what I was on. I went through my diet and protein powder brands. When I was finished, he asked what I was on...really. I said "nothing else". He couldn't believe it, and proceeded to point out ~75% of the guys in the gym while describing what they were taking. Many were average-looking guys who were on steroids. I asked why. He said, it makes them feel better.
> 
> You would be surprised at how many people are taking steroids for trivial reasons. I'm guessing that a percentage of masters AND non-masters are on PEDs for personal reasons outside of bike racing. The added perk of performing well at races is just that, an added perk to the other reason(s) for their PEDs.


based on my n=1 experience I totally agree. I am shocked how many guys I work with take T. Most of the guys are in their 50's. When we get talking about cycling they are always quick to suggest I go to a aging clinic and get a script. When I say that's cheating (they know I race) they easily justify it with this bizarre argument that because I'm old I _SHOULD_ be talking it. These are guys that pride themselves on integrity btw. Douche nozzles...

Anywho, point is, the line between right and wrong is clearly not the same for people. It's easy to justify the wrong path I guess. Jut no inner self telling them they are losers for cheating I guess.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> It seems to me that many in the cycling world just assume that people are taking PEDs for cycling. I used to work out and compete in natural bodybuilding. One day, I had a guy ask what I was on. I went through my diet and protein powder brands. When I was finished, he asked what I was on...really. I said "nothing else". He couldn't believe it, and proceeded to point out ~75% of the guys in the gym while describing what they were taking. Many were average-looking guys who were on steroids. I asked why. He said, it makes them feel better.
> 
> You would be surprised at how many people are taking steroids for trivial reasons. I'm guessing that a percentage of masters AND non-masters are on PEDs for personal reasons outside of bike racing. The added perk of performing well at races is just that, an added perk to the other reason(s) for their PEDs.


Nope, not surprised, I've seen the light and it is dim at best.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

What we really need is drug testing for Strava KOM's...


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Chain said:


> What we really need is drug testing for Strava KOM's...


Ahh...I see what you did there.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> based on my n=1 experience I totally agree. I am shocked how many guys I work with take T. Most of the guys are in their 50's. When we get talking about cycling they are always quick to suggest I go to a aging clinic and get a script. When I say that's cheating (they know I race) they easily justify it with this bizarre argument that because I'm old I _SHOULD_ be talking it. These are guys that pride themselves on integrity btw. Douche nozzles...
> 
> Anywho, point is, the line between right and wrong is clearly not the same for people. It's easy to justify the wrong path I guess. Jut no inner self telling them they are losers for cheating I guess.


I have known of a few guys whose physicians insisted that they had Low T and it was a problem. It probably works since it would seem that the US population has a certain tendency for being hypercondriacs.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

woodys737 said:


> Great video local. I love this excerpt from Bob's video, "The only products you need to slaughter are bread and water. Pan y agua!"


That excerpt perfectly illustrates how absolutely full of **** bob roll is. Pure duplicity and hypocrisy. 

How funny he'd reference pan y agua. Exactly what his buddies Armstrong and Hamilton and the rest of their shady ilk always referred to.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

pedalbiker said:


> That excerpt perfectly illustrates how absolutely full of **** bob roll is. Pure duplicity and hypocrisy.
> 
> How funny he'd reference pan y agua. Exactly what his buddies Armstrong and Hamilton and the rest of their shady ilk always referred to.


Excellent point. I can't argue with you on this. Still like the quote though...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I have known of a few guys whose physicians insisted that they had Low T and it was a problem. It probably works since it would seem that the US population has a certain tendency for being hypercondriacs.


Yeah I guess when you combine the money in prescription drug sales (increase in scripts), no integrity, and ego you get masters doping. Certainly this is not limited to cycling. Running, swimming, etc...must have their problems too?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> I have known of a few guys whose physicians insisted that they had Low T and it was a problem. It probably works since it would seem that the US population has a certain tendency for being hypercondriacs.


Low T = you are aging

we all have less T than we did in our 20s, that's part of the aging process

so when a Doc says your T is low he is saying "Wanna buy some dope?"


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> Low T = you are aging
> 
> we all have less T than we did in our 20s, that's part of the aging process
> 
> so when a Doc says your T is low he is saying "Wanna buy some dope?"


A 20 year old can get a prescription too. Go put in a 30 hour week then go to the doctor and complain about not having energy. And bam you'll show up for lower than normal testosterone because you've been riding so much.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

deviousalex said:


> A 20 year old can get a prescription too. Go put in a 30 hour week then go to the doctor and complain about not having energy. And bam you'll show up for lower than normal testosterone because you've been riding so much.


exactly. neither are a medical condition
they fall under 'life'
if you are getting treatment for them, you are doping


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think it's as clear cut as that.

That is true... But then what about glasses? People grow old and their vision starts to go. Someone who is 45 with contacts may have better vision than a 30 year old without. That gives a performance advantage...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> Low T = you are aging
> 
> we all have less T than we did in our 20s, that's part of the aging process
> 
> so when a Doc says your T is low he is saying "Wanna buy some dope?"


testosterone levels are normed according to age, so when an (ethical) doctor says you have low testosterone, they mean relative to your age. There's a gray area "low normal" which means it's not serious enough for insurance companies but still prescriptions can be given. It's not going to make the person a podium winner on its own. The guy who tested positive was taking a pretty hardcore brew of steroids and related drugs, SARMS etc., that are not even out of clinical trials. Good at least that USADA/USA cycling is starting to take this seriously and doing out of competition testing. Even the side effects from testosterone replacement therapy can be pretty bad including risks of heart attacks etc., and who knows what the long-term consequences of the stuff this guy was taking could be.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

pedalbiker said:


> That excerpt perfectly illustrates how absolutely full of **** bob roll is. Pure duplicity and hypocrisy.
> 
> How funny he'd reference pan y agua. Exactly what his buddies Armstrong and Hamilton and the rest of their shady ilk always referred to.


Exactly!

I like Bobke but what a hypocrite on this subject. Like he rode clean - rrriiiigght.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

On top of that I'm sick of the argument that masters doping is somehow more "pathetic" because the doper isn't making enough money at it. We act like clocking dollars is an excuse to lie, steal, cheat, and that's just stupid. Doping is cheating, and making money off of doing it doesn't somehow make it less "pathetic."


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

JohnStonebarger said:


> On top of that I'm sick of the argument that masters doping is somehow more "pathetic" because the doper isn't making enough money at it. We act like clocking dollars is an excuse to lie, steal, cheat, and that's just stupid. Doping is cheating, and making money off of doing it doesn't somehow make it less "pathetic."


agree...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Agree as well. However, in my career field cheating and stealing is called "business". Federal, state and local government...I digress.

More to the point of this thread. I just got word a couple night ago that 2 masters tested positive from a USADA test done in early April here in Arizona. I believe they are both cat 5's! The info was told to me by the guy that organizes the club. I was told Allegra-D was the positive. 

What is interesting in this test is that it happened the night before the state criterium championship. These were expo type races and USADA tested 6 masters from the masters 40+ cat 4/5 and 30+ cat 4/5. One guy that was busted is a tri guy and racing his first criterium. 

The tests were said to be random but no racers were tested in the Pro1/2/3/4/5 fields. Just masters. I guess the tip line works? I'll be interested to read how this appears in Velo news...if at all.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

woodys737 said:


> Agree as well. However, in my career field cheating and stealing is called "business". Federal, state and local government...I digress.
> 
> More to the point of this thread. I just got word a couple night ago that 2 masters tested positive from a USADA test done in early April here in Arizona. I believe they are both cat 5's! The info was told to me by the guy that organizes the club. I was told Allegra-D was the positive.
> 
> ...


why would they go to all that trouble if a cat 5 racer was taking pseudoephedrine?


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> why would they go to all that trouble if a cat 5 racer was taking pseudoephedrine?


That's what I was wondering. USAC has made CAT 3's and up pay for the testing so I wonder what those guys/girls think about testing 6 CAT 5's instead of people they're actually racing against. If it's true that the testing was done the night before the race then the guy who got busted wasn't doing himself any favors by taking pseudoephedrine before bed time.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> why would they go to all that trouble if a cat 5 racer was taking pseudoephedrine?


Obviously I have no idea. I'm guessing a tip? Like you we are all scratching our heads over this one.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> testosterone levels are normed according to age, so when an (ethical) doctor says you have low testosterone, they mean relative to your age. There's a gray area "low normal" which means it's not serious enough for insurance companies but still prescriptions can be given. It's not going to make the person a podium winner on its own. The guy who tested positive was taking a pretty hardcore brew of steroids and related drugs, SARMS etc., that are not even out of clinical trials. Good at least that USADA/USA cycling is starting to take this seriously and doing out of competition testing. Even the side effects from testosterone replacement therapy can be pretty bad including risks of heart attacks etc., and who knows what the long-term consequences of the stuff this guy was taking could be.


the magic word is ethical
All these anti aging clinics are just dope pushing organizations. I'd wager their 'Low T' diagnosis is in 90 plus % of their patients.
Tired, Low Sex Drive, Cranky - DOPE!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Cycling's biggest threat: Amateur doping - VeloNews.com

Interesting article here. It seems that Michael Buckley was caught by a random internet vigilante who had a bet with his friend. I'm amazed this guy used his real name in an email correspondence about doping with a random person on the internet.

The article does have some other interesting info about it. Namely that it took a long time to act on Buckley even after multiple tips about him. Also that it's highly unlikely anyone will be out of competition tested so if you're not an idiot about it it's probably quite easy to get away with doping during training blocks and getting off the stuff a week or two before.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> Cycling's biggest threat: Amateur Doping


Not really apropos to anything... but I liked that when I clicked on the article, a pop-up ad for Mich Ultra appeared in uncanny superimposition directly over the three jars of wizz...:yesnod:


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Rip Van Cycle said:


> Not really apropos to anything... but I liked that when I clicked on the article, a pop-up ad for Mich Ultra appeared in uncanny superimposition directly over the three jars of wizz...:yesnod:


I hear WADA uses Mich Ultra to calibrate their piss testing machines.


----------

